# [US]Hostigation - LA 1gb/25gb SSD KVM DDoS protected $5/mo



## mitgib (May 12, 2016)

Hostigation.com has been providing hosting, dedicated servers and VPS since 2006 and owns all it's equipment.No Coupon needed, same offer as anniversary deal, stock added and new lineup of 2GHz CPU Core - L56xx/E5-26xx**SolusVM KVM VPS**KVM2G-102425GB SSD Disk1024GB Outbound Bandwidth1024MB Memory2 2GHz core1 IPv4 Address1 IPv6 Address**$5** Monthly Order - Los Angeles CAKVM2G-204850GB SSD Disk2048GB Outbound Bandwidth2048MB Memory2 2GHz core1 IPv4 Address1 IPv6 Address**$10** Monthly Order - Los Angles CAUnlimited forward DNS and rDNS provided in WHMCS via our PowerDNS cluster located in Charlotte, Los Angeles and New Jersey.Los Angeles provides free DDoS Protection upto 10Gbps/15M PPSLos Angeles LookingGlassLos Angeles Test IP: 206.253.164.1 QuadraNetAddon cPanel for $12/mo Addon Softaculous $1.50/moAddon WHMCS $12.50/moAdditional IPv4 Address $2/mo (With Justification)Addon IPv6 no chargeComodo PositiveSSL [$4.99](https://hostigation.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=97)Comodo PositiveSSL Wildcard [$49.99](https://hostigation.com/billing/cart.php?a=add&pid=98)**About our VPS**We offer cPanel as a semi-managed service, meaning we will take care of your server, you take care of your code. OpenVZ/KVM Available, see all of our [VPS](https://hostigation.com/vps.php) offerings.Something you want not offered, drop an email to sales [at] hostigation [dot] com so we can quote your needs.Acceptable payment options are PayPal, Credit Card via PayPal, Credit Card via Stripe, AliPay via Stripe, BitCoin, Check/Money Order (US Funds drawn on US Bank)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 12, 2016)

10/10.


What happened to your usual selection of OpenVZ?  You went pure KVM?


----------



## mitgib (May 13, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> 10/10.
> 
> 
> What happened to your usual selection of OpenVZ?  You went pure KVM?



OpenVZ is still there, it's not as sexy to advertise, but is listed in that last paragraph.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2016)

DDoS protection  --- who is providing it?  Via appliances or from upstream?


----------



## mitgib (May 15, 2016)

drmike said:


> DDoS protection  --- who is providing it?  Via appliances or from upstream?



Quadranet is providing it https://www.quadranet.com/enterprise-solutions/ddos-mitigation/ I use the always on protection so it covers my entire BGP announcement


----------

